# Bearded Dragon died with blood coming out of mouth



## aevans221 (May 23, 2018)

My bearded dragon was male and was around 4 or 5 years old. He was always really picky and I will say it might have been the previous owners fault but he refused to eat anything not alive. No fruits or veggies. I know that's not healthy but it worked. He would eat super worms and occasionally some crickets. March 14th was the last time he ate normally. Usually 6 or 7 worms a day. He hasn't eaten since and it's may. He's had a few but not nearly enough. At first I thought it could just be that time where they don't eat for an amount of time although I still attempted. But what I noticed was he would eat one and look like he had trouble chewing and refused to eat another. This happened a few times otherwise he just wouldn't eat. I left for the weekend to my dads house visiting and when I came back Sunday afternoon I saw him dead. There was blood scattered along the 5 foot cage and the only source was from his mouth, as it was bloody as well. His eyes were slightly open and a black color around them. If anyone knows anything as to why my baby boy died please let me know as this is heartbreaking to me and my family.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry to read your post, but it really isn't possible to say exactly why he died unless a post mortem is carried out. If you can give some information as to how he was housed, temperatures, substrate, uv, supplements etc there may be something amiss there that could have been part of the cause?


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear this but as said without a post mortem no one can really say why he died. As he had not eaten for some time I suspect he was not well as he wouldn't have been brumating at this time of year.


----------

